# Why are they pecking each other???



## mike_m453 (Apr 13, 2003)

My two new white pigeons wich just laid another egg (they now have two) are occasionly pecking each other.Then one flaps
his wings once and then the other does the same and then they'll coo.Why are they doing this?Is it an act of violence or are 
they just courting each other?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Mike,
If they are near the eggs, one is possible telling the other to keep their distance. My experience with Frank & Jesse was, that, at times, they didn't want to share 'sitting' time with the other.
Pigeons are very doting parents. In fact Frank & Jesse used to, & still do on occasion, get into some pretty good disagreements about who was going to tend the nest. 
I don't think it's anything to worry about. 
Do they appear to be tending to their eggs?
Cindy


----------



## mike_m453 (Apr 13, 2003)

No they just left them but its expected as I just got them may 7.My other pair are a little odd twne squats down and just coos.There are now two eggs.Im going up to my barn now and ill let u know wats hapening.

thnx:mike


----------

